# Las Vegas trip



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

Im going to Vegas middle of Oct. Looking for some suggestions on a few excursions when I am there. Thinking maybe hoover dam, grand canyon, does someone have any suggestions on things that would be worth while. Looking for more outdoor things not shows inside. I' m mid fifties and going with my son who is mid 20's. (if that helps)


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Rent a mountain bike at Blue Diamond from the bike shop there...good trails all around.
Hike up Red Rock Canyon...about 6 miles from the Strip
Rent a car & drive the loop thru Valley of Fire...very photogenic
Use the rented car to drive your kid to Pahrump to visit the Chicken Ranch...or maybe not. 
Go for a steak at Echo & Rig (dont skip the octopus appetizer)
Hit downtown Fremont Street at night for the light show...buy a $2 Heineken from most of the bars to drink while watching


----------



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

Great Eder. Thanks for that I will look some of that stuff up. Anyone else have some more suggestions throw them my way.


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

I will second Eder's suggestions for Red Rock Canyon and Valley of Fire (do the slot canyon trail). Those are two of the most beautiful places on Earth. Make sure you get out of the car and onto less-used paths. The landscape gets more magical the further out you get.
Zion Canyon is magisterial. Closer and more worthwhile than Grand Canyon for a drive-by visit. And fall is the right time to go -- the crowds are down.
If you have an engineering bent, Hoover Dam is fascinating. Take the full-on tour into the guts of the place.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Definitely doesn't belong in the Frugality section, but I highly recommend Exotics Racing. Unforgettable experience and you'll be vibrating from adrenaline for the next day or two.

I've done it on two separate occasions.

The grand canyon is a sight, but it is a long, boring drive to get there. Makes for a long day unless you overnight nearby.
Hoover dam is cool. There is a kayak tour that starts at the base of Hoover dam that we really enjoyed and was not too expensive. Lunch, some waterfalls to hike up, cool caves to paddle in to.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Danny said:


> Im going to Vegas middle of Oct. Looking for some suggestions on a few excursions when I am there. Thinking maybe hoover dam, grand canyon, does someone have any suggestions on things that would be worth while. Looking for more outdoor things not shows inside. I' m mid fifties and going with my son who is mid 20's. (if that helps)


Great idea!! The hiking area just outside of town is supposed to be really nice. Sounds like some interesting geography and views. I hope to do it on my next trip.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

If you want to go farther, Death Valley is also amazing. Went last November. October is certainly a great time to go since it won't be so hot.

Valley of Fire and red rock are great also. So's the grand canyon and hoover dam!

Pretty much any direct outside of Vegas is amazing. Even if you hate hiking and nature, just drive, the driving is fantastic!


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Went a few years back we loved the water park the best.

If you can go to Vegas without putting any money into the slot machines & do no gambling when the odds are against you. You have the right mind set to play the market


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

If you do the Grand Canyon - take the helicopter champagne tour. You are only doing it once so do it right.
Black Canyon River Rafting Tour it is great tour. They pick you up and the tour starts from the bottom of the Hoover Dam.
Hoover Dam Tour - it is a very worthwhile tour. Rent car and drive out to the dam.
We have done all of these and enjoyed each of them.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I was there on business once. Won (dumb, beginners luck) some money at the blackjack table and bailed. Signed up for a flight over, and a bus tour inside, the Grand Canyon Park. It was pricey but well worth it.


----------



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. I am looking into them now.Hope the weather is hot...


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

As others have noted, there are lots of uniqe drives around Vegas. Rent a nice ragtop and hit the road during the day. Vegas is for the night anyway. If you drive north to Valley of Fire, when you turm off highway 15, stop at the Moapa Paiute Travel Plaza. They have awesome fireworks. Buy a few rockets, find a quiet spot in the desert and launch them.
A day trip south into Mojave National Preserve you'll find the refurbished Kelso train station and the massive Kelso sand dunes, a small underground lava tube...
No end of things to see.
Someone told us they have some casinos in Vegas too.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm reminded of the guy who won first prize in a raffle. The prize was a week in Vegas. The second prize winner got 2 weeks in Vegas to endure.

Vegas for me is a 24 hour wonder, seen it, get out quick. It's good you are looking at things to see and do outside of Vegas. 

What Vegas is good for:

Someone who wants to lose money gambling.
Someone who wants to pig out at a cheap buffet.
Someone who wants to amass a collection of 'escort' flyers they are handed on the Strip or pick up discarded on the sidewalk.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Some of the best restaurants and chefs are in Vegas ,Fine Dining and shows plus poker we enjoy.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Playing poker is not gambling...but ya the rest of the gaming in Vegas is impossible to beat although you can get positive if you play $1 Video Poker correctly taking advantage of players club promotions.
As Marina said some of the best restaurants in North America are in Vegas...generally the food experience there is head and shoulders above other cities due to intense competition.
Wonderful outdoor opportunities abound.
World class hotel properties .
One of my favorite cities of anywhere I have travelled.

(I agree walking the strip/pulling slot machines gets old fast)

(


----------



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I am not a gambler so that takes care of that part. I'm always up for a cheap buffet though. Any suggestions?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Look into Batisttas Hole in the Wall (Italian) and Ellis Island BBQ (Hotel, Casino & Brewery)

All we've ever done is drop some spare change in a slot machine on the way by (and lost it).
Any shows on that are of interest?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Arguably the best buffet in Vegas is at the Bellagio, but the Wynn and the one at Ceasar's is pretty decent as well. Not cheap though.You can get discount coupons easily though.
We usually try eat off Strip as food is just as good but often 1/2 price. 
Cheap buffets exist at places like the Station Casino's and lower end places like Circus Circus and are great value if you are bringing the kids. You can get a free buffet by signing up for a Silverton Casino players card...many more deals like that for the cash strapped tourist.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

My friends always want to go to Battista's but I find it the equivalent of The Old Spaghetti Factory with all you can drink wine. 

Love the high end buffets but they're so expensive now that they're kind of hard to justify. On top of the nice high end buffets at Bellagio, Wynn, and Caesar's, I'd throw in Wicked Spoon at the Cosmo. 
Since the OP is doing driving excursions, my recommendation for relatively inexpensive but good buffets are at the Studio B buffet at the M Casino way south of the strip and the Seasons buffet at the Silverton as suggested. 
If eating on or near the strip/downtown, suggest Palace Station buffet or try to grab a discount coupon from the Tix4Tonight which I think has the Paris buffet discounted on occasion. Also check out Groupon. 
Even if not a gambler, I'd suggest getting a loyalty/slot card. Some buffets offer a discount if you have one.


----------



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

Has anyone tried any of the gun ranges. I think that would be something that would be a bit different. Let me know if anyone has any thoughts on a particular one. Still planning some different day excursions.


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

Son in law and friend blew through a couple hundred dollars at a range. They are in their 40's. They both had a good time shooting guns we don't even really see in Canada. So it is expensive but very unique.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sterling Brunch Buffet was best thing we ever did there , back in 2013 it was $85 USD a person not sure what it would be today .Last time we were there we tried booking a reservation but it was sold out.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

just curious ...$85(US)?...for a brunch? and thats 2013 pricing...(prob over $100US now?)
whats on the menu?what time does it run? and what do you do for the rest of the day?....:smiley_simmons:


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

marina628 said:


> Sterling Brunch Buffet was best thing we ever did there , back in 2013 it was $85 USD a person not sure what it would be today .Last time we were there we tried booking a reservation but it was sold out.





jargey3000 said:


> just curious ...$85(US)?...for a brunch? and thats 2013 pricing...(prob over $100US now?)
> whats on the menu?what time does it run? and what do you do for the rest of the day?....:smiley_simmons:


I believe that is for with bottomless brunch cocktails as well? - And the high end brunches included things like lobster and prime rib...


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

oh....ok...so more than eggs, toast, crispy bacon, greasy sausage and weak coffee, eh...?


----------

